# Amsterdam WHV Travel Insurance?



## paytongoose (Jul 3, 2014)

Hello,

I am heading to the netherlands September 28th. Do I need to have a full year of travel insurance for the working holiday visa or do I just report to IND and get dutch insurance? Can someone please let me know.

Thanks


----------

